# wierd middle



## aje88 (Aug 21, 2009)

well my female mantis just molted last night and i think she is deformed or something beacause in the middle of her body where the 4 legs meet is folded. when i was about to mist her she was on the top of the cage upside down and her but was hanging down.when i say but i meen the part behind the legs. is it a deformity or is it normal. she looks like an L when she is upside down. one more thing her wings are also very small. please reply anyone.


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 21, 2009)

need to know the species man, and the small wings sound normal 90% of all female species have really small wings. To help out we all need to know the species though.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 21, 2009)

Sounds as though it might be a Chinese with the L bend deformity that has been talked about in the past, here, but it would be good to see a pic.


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2009)

Pretty common but doutful anyone knows what causes it. I have had it happen too.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Aug 21, 2009)

Sounds like the folded abdomen that seems to be fairly common in Chinese mantids. One of my girlies has it and she is just fine.

Rebecca


----------



## aje88 (Aug 21, 2009)

yea its my chinese mantis ruchi.


----------

